# Java 3D peak map



## brunnera (9. Nov 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgende Aufgabe zu lösen und weiss gerade nicht, wie ich das lösen kann:

Ich soll einen graphischen-Daten-Viewer erstellen, eine sogenannte Peak-Map. 
Als 3D Daten Punkte habe ich die x-Wert(Massen-Wert), einen Y-Wert(Zeit Wert) und einen Z Wert (Intensität).
Ich möchte nun gerne ein 3D-Koordinatensysten, in welchem einfach jeder x-y Punkt als "Stick" mit der Höhe des z-Wertes angezeigt wird (siehe Anhang Test.jpg). 
Am besten sollte der 3D-Plot zoombar sein und auch drehbar...

Könnt ihr mir helfen wie ich (mit welcher API) anfangen kann?

Liebe Grüsse und DAnke!???:L


----------



## Marco13 (9. Nov 2011)

Geht's ganz allgemein um die Frage, ob JOGL/LWJGL, Java3D oder was anderes? Auf Java und 3D-Grafik - it's engine driven [whoopsie's homepage] gibt's eine erste Übersicht...


----------



## brunnera (10. Nov 2011)

Ich brauche eine Hilfe dafür, wie ich genannte 3D Struktur (siehe im angehängten Bild!) erstellen kann.
Gibt es dafür bereits Lösungen oder geeignete Module/APIs ect....?

Grüsse


----------



## Marco13 (10. Nov 2011)

Solange du nicht spezifischer wirst, wird man kaum mehr machen können, als auf irgendwelche websuchergebnisse wie Java 3D plot library? - Stack Overflow zu verweisen. Aber vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrung mit der einen oder anderen und kann dediziertere Hinweise geben...


----------



## Landei (10. Nov 2011)

jzy3d - A java library for scientific 3d plotting - Google Project Hosting scheint das zu können (dem Screenshot auf DemoBar - jzy3d - A java library for scientific 3d plotting - Google Project Hosting nach zu urteilen)


----------

